# التخطيط الكهربائي للعضلات – Electromyography EMG ...



## حسنين علي موسى (18 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


العضلة – Muscle عبارة عن نسيج ليفيّ يتميز بقابلية الانقباض Contraction والانبساط Stretching بحيث يؤمِّن حركة الكائن الحي ... 

تكون العضلات ما نسبته 40 % من الوزن الكلي للأنسان ... وتسمى العضلات أسماء تتناسب وخصائصها المتنوعة ، فمنها ما سمي حسب شكله ومنها ما يسمى حسب حجمها أو موقعها أو وظيفتها ... بحيث تتراوح بين العضلات الصغيرة التي تحرك كرة العين الى العضلة الأكبر في الجسم .. عضلة المؤخرة .... يتراوح تصميم العضلة بين عضلة وأخرى حسب موقعها في الجسم وحسب القوة المفروضة عليها ... ولكن في معظم الاحيان فأن العضلة تكون عبارة عن الياف مربوطة من الجهتين بأوتار ... تتكون من حزم عضلية وكل حزمة تتكون من الياف عضلية محاطة بغشاء بلازمي ويتخللها شبكة اندوبلازمية ملساء متسعة تخزن أيونات الكالسيوم اللازمة للانقباض كل ليف عضلي ... كل ليف عضلي يتألف من قطع عضلية متجاورة تتشكل من مجموعتين من الخيوط البروتينية المتشابكة ... تدعى السميكة منها بالمايوسين – Myosin وتمتد منها زوائد عرضية تسمى الجسور العرضية .. إما الرفيعة منها فتدعى بالأكتين – Actin.

إذا كانت الوحدة البنائية للعضلة هي الليف العضلي ، فإن الوحدة الوظيفية هي الوحدة الحركية – Motor Unit والتي تتكون من الخلية العصبية و الالياف العصبية التي تغذيها هذه الخلية .... والخلية العصبية - Neuron يكون جسمها في الجهاز العصبي المركزي ويخرج منه محور وسطي طويل يسير مع مئات المحاور العصبية التي تدخل إلى العضلة ، وبعد دخولها العضلة يتفرع المحور إلى تفرعات نهائية قد تصل الألفين حتى يصبح لكل ليف عضلي ليف عصبي يغذيه .

وينتهي الليف العصبي بـ الصفيحة الحركية – Motor Plate .... والتي تشبه القطب الكهربائي وهي تقوم بنقل التأثيرات العصبية من الليف العصبي إلى ساكروبلازم الليف العضلي فيحدث الرجفان العضلي – Muscular Contraction ، وجميع الألياف العضلية تستجيب للتأثير العصبي كوحدة واحدة . وعندما ينقبض الليف العضلي فإنه ينقص من طوله بمعدل النصف أو الثلثين ، وهذا يؤدي إلى حقيقة أن معدل الحركة يعتمد على طول الالياف العضلية ، وأن القوة الناتجة تعتمد على عدد الوحدات الحركية التي استجابت للتأثير العصبي ....

من الممكن تقسيم العضلات إلى ثلاثة أنواع أساسية

أولاً : العضلات الهيكلية – Skeletal Muscles:

وقد سميت هكذا لالتحامها بصفة أساسية على الهيكل العظمي للجسم ،... بحيث تدعى هذه العضلات بالمخططة لأنها تبدو تحت المجهر على شكل خطوط ليفية ، ويطلق عليها بعض العلماء اسم العضلات الإرادية نظراً لأنها تخضع في حركاتها لإرادة الإنسان ... حيث تقوم العضلات الهيكلية بوظائف حركية ترتبط أساساً بالمفاصل – Joints ....

ثانياً : العضلات الملساء – Smooth Muscles:

ويطلق عليها اسم العضلات الملساء لأنها لا تبدي أية خطوط ليفية تحت المجهر . وتوجد في الاعضاء التجويفية التي تتقلص آلياً مثل المعدة ، الامعاء ، الاوعية الدموية ، رحم المرأة ، و الجهاز البولي ... كما توصف هذه العضلات باللاارداية وذلك لكونها تتحرك بعيداً عن إرادة الإنسان ... تمتاز الألياف العضلية الملساء بكونها أقصر وأدق من الالياف المخططة بحيث إنها تشكل جدارن الأعضاء التجويفية كالجهاز الهضمي والبولي والأوعية الدموية ، وهي تتوضع في طبقتين رئيسيتين : طبقة داخلية دائرية الشكل تعمل على تضييق التجويف .. وطبقة خارجية طولية الشكل تعمل على تقصير التجويف وبالتالي إتساعه .

ثالثاً : العضلة القلبية – Cardiac Muscle :

تمتاز هذه العضلة بأنها ذات خصائص وسطية بين النوعين الأوليين ، إذ هي لا إرداية ولكنها مخططة في نفس الوقت وتشكل العضلات المكونة لجدران القلب ... وهي تختلف عن السابقتين بكون أليافها تسير معاً لتشكل شبكة من التفرعات المتتابعة ، ولهذا يمكنها التقلص بصفة جماعية، كما إن الانقباض في العضلات الملساء بطيء ومنتظم ، بينما هو في العضلات المخططة سريع ومتقطع ، أما عضلة القلب فتنبض بانتظام بمعدل 70 – 80 مرة في الدقيقة الواحدة ...

تمثل العضلات الهيكلية النوع الأكثر وجوداً في جسم الإنسان .... حيث يغطي العظام مئات العضلات الهيكلية ... تتألف كل عضلة من حزم خلوية تعرف الواحدة منها بأسم الليف العضلي – Muscular Fiber والذي يتكون بدوره من مادة حية وتسمى ساكروبلازما – Sacroplasma ... ومن غشاء خلوي يحيط بالبروتوبلازم يدعى ساكروليما - Sacrolema.... يتصل هذا الغشاء من طرفيه الدائريين بنسيج ليفي ... بحيث إن كل مجموعة الياف عضلية يحيط بها غشاء يفصلها عن غيرها من المجموعات العضلية الأخرى .... فيما يحيط بالعضلة غشاء آخر يعمل هذا على تقليل الاحتكاك العضلي أثناء الحركة .... يتصل بالعضلة أعصاب محركة ... يتصل المحور العصبي الواحد بمجموعة من الألياف العضلية بسبب التفرعات المتشابكة لهذا المحور لا يتصل الليف الواحد إلا بعصب واحد ... عند تنبيه المحور بمنبه قوي فإن الألياف المرتبطة به تنقبض بأقصى درجة ... تقاس قوة انقباض العضلة بعدد الألياف المنقبضة بها تنقبض العضلة بشكل متدرج بسبب تركيبها وعدد المحاور المتصلة بها الليف العضلي إما أن يستجيب بأقصى انقباض له أو لا يستجيب تبعاً لشدة المنبه ... بحيث إن وجود هذا المنبه سيحدث سيالاً عصبياً يصل مع العصب إلى الليف العضلي ليتحرر الناقل العصبي أستل كولين - Acetylcholin من أكياسه الموجودة في نهاية المحور ويسبح عبر الشق التشابكي ..... يرتبط هذا الناقل بمستقبلاته الموجودة على الغشاء البلازمي لليف العضلي ، مؤدياً إلى زيادة نفاذية هذا الغشاء للأيونات .... تحدث عملية إزالة الاستقطاب – Depolarization وما يعقبها من إعادة الاستقطاب - Repolarization... لينشأ حينها جهد الفعل – Action Potential الذي ينتشر على طول الليف العضلي وعبر إنغمادات غشائية تدعى الانيبيبات المستعرضة تمتد بين اللييفات العضلية وتصل إلى مقربة من مخازن الكالسيوم المنتشرة في الشبكة الإندوبلازمية الملساء .... يؤدي وصول جهد الفعل إلى مخازن أيونات الكالسيوم إلى تحرر هذه الأيونات من مخازنها لتنتشر بين الخيوط العضلية البروتينية لتقوم بربط الجسور العرضية لخيوط المايوسين إرتباطاً مباشراً مع خيوط الأكتين لتشكل ظاهرة الخيوط المنزلقة ...

من الممكن تقييم أو قياس مدى فعالية وكفاءة تلك العضلات بتحليل شدة ذلك الجهد الكهربائي وذلك عن طريق إستخدام تخطيط العضلات الكهربائي – Electromyography EMG ... حيث يتم فيه دراسة العضلات عن طريق رسم التغيرات الكهربائية الحاصلة في العضلة والتي تعطي نتائج ملموسة في حالة وجود ضرر أو لتشخيص حالة مرضية مريتبطة بنسيجها ... تتضمن ألية التخطيط الكهربائي للعضلات تحفيز العضلة المطلوبة بواسطة تيار كهربائي ضعيف نسبياً ومن ثم قياس خصائص الأشارة الكهربائية الناتجة من هذا التحفيز .. يتم قياس تلك الإشارة بإستخدام نوع متخصص من المتحسسات أو الألكترودات الدقيقة هي الـNeedle Electrodes أو بإستخدام الـ Surface Electrodes ... حيث تمتاز هذة الإشارة بكونها ذات طبيعة عشوائية غير منتظمة Stochastic وهذا يتضح بشكل واضح من التدرج الواسع الواضح لقيمتها= 2µV-5mV Amplitude أو لحزمة التردد الخاصة بها Frequency Bandwidth = 20-2000 Hz ... حيث يعزى ذلك إلى إختلاف عدد الألياف العضلية والـ Motor Units المستحفزة من عضلة إلى أخرى خصوصاً مع إختلاف أشكال وأحجام العضلات التي يتألف منها جسم الأنسان ... تنتقل فيما بعد الإشارة المقاسة إلى منظومة متكاملة تقوم بمعالجة خواصها بالشكل الذي يسهل قرائتها أو عرضها أو تحليلها ... تتضمن تلك المنظومة من مكبر Amplifier يمتاز بربح وممانعة إدخال عاليين جداً ... مرشح الكتروني (فلتر) – Bandpass Filter BPF يمتاز بحزمة تردد عريضة بما يتناسب مع حزمة الإشارة ... معدل موجة – Rectifier يقوم بتعديل الجزء السالب من الإشارة الكهربائية للعضلة ... بالإضافة إلى مكمل – Integrator يقوم بتضمين الإشارة Quantification من أجل تحديد القيمة الفعلية لقوة العضلة – Muscle Force ... كما من الضروري جداً وجود وحدة عزل Isolating Unit تكون عادة موجودة بين المريض ومنظومة القياس ... حيث لها فائدة كبيرة في توفير الحماية والسلامة للمريض – Electrical Safety وأيضاً في تقليل تأثير الضوضاء Noiseعلى قياس شدة الإشارة الكهربائية للعضلة ... تمتاز الإشارة الكهربائية المقاسة من العضلات بإمكانية تحليلها صوتياً Audibly وذلك بإستخدام مكبر للصوت Loudspeaker .. هذا بالإضافة إلى الوسائل التقليدية المستخدمة في عرض الإشارات الطبية كالـ Oscilloscope أو من خلال جهاز الكومبيوتر خصوصاً عند الحاجة لخزن المعلومات المتعلقة بالإشارات المقاسة للأغراض العلمية والإدارية. 

لا تقتصر أهمية التخطيط الكهربائي للعضلات في مجال التشخيص الطبي للحالات المرضية فحسب ... بل يتعدى ذلك في الإستفادة منه في بعض أبحاث الميكانيك الإحيائي أو البايوميكانيكس – Biomechanics ... خصوصاً عند دراسة الأحمال المسلطة والقوى المؤثرة على مفاصل الجسم أثناء فعاليات الحركة المختلفة ... أو في الأبحاث العلمية المتعلقة بدراسة تحليل خطوات المشي عند الإنسان – Gait Analysis خصوصاً عند تقييم أداء المفاصل الصناعية المزروعة داخل الجسم أو بالنسبة للأطراف الصناعية Artificial Limbs المساعدة للمعاقين ...

الزملاء الأعزاء ... الملف المرفق - PPT .... يتضمن ملاحظات ومرتسمات أكثر تفصيلاً و توضيحاً ... أتمنى أن تقدم الفائدة المرجوة لجميع المختصين و المهتمين ... بإنتظار إستفساراتكم و تعليقاتكم الخاصة بهذا الموضوع ... والله ولي التوفيق ... 

م. حــســـــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخ م.حسنين العراقي .

موضوع جميل ومفيد اعانك الله على المجهود الكبير الذي بذلته خدمتا للعلم والمعرفة .

عطاءك مستمر وثري نتمنى لك دوام الصحة والموفقية وادامك الله وبوركت .

البغدادي .


----------



## الكيمياء حياة (18 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك مهندسنا وقدماً في نشر العلم والمعرفة


----------



## زهرة القمر (19 نوفمبر 2007)

الاستاذ المبدع حسنين 
تحية احترام وتقدير 
ماشاء الله عليك موضوع بغاية الروعة والدقة 
وليس بغريب عنك هذا الابداع ومن ابداع لابداع اكثر ان شاءالله
وفقك الله بكل ماهو مفيد بخير العلم والتطور بالهندسة الطبية 
بارك الله بيك
اختك م.زهرة القمر


----------



## Biomedical (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

م. حسنين العراقي ،،

جزاك الله ألف خير أيها المهندس المبدع ونتمنى أن نشاهد مواضيعك الشيقة والمميزة باستمرار إن شاء الله .

بارك الله فيكم جميعا .


----------



## glucose (27 مايو 2008)

موضوع يستحق الاهتمام
شكراً كتير


----------



## المسلم84 (28 مايو 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## moro567 (7 يونيو 2008)

تسلم ايدك يا باشا جزاك الله كل خير علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (7 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
شرح رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمار المتوكل (30 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات 
واسلوب الشرح عندك جميل


----------



## المهندسة الاردنية (30 يونيو 2008)

ميرسي كتير ع المعلومات
رائع


----------



## م/ لمياء (30 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mago0 (1 يوليو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي المهندس حسنين العراقي وأدامك الله ذخراً للعلم على هذاالمجهود الكبير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (18 يوليو 2008)

تسلم ايديك على المعلومات القييمة


----------



## fofocom4 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع بجد 
انا كنت محتاج دائرة emg control تتحكم فى موتور خاطى
عبارة عن EMG sensor -control circuit -motor


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع
بارك الله فيك و جزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## مآثر العاني (30 سبتمبر 2008)

اي والله يسلموا ايديك على هالموضوع


----------



## مآثر العاني (30 سبتمبر 2008)

يسلموا ايديك موضوع حلو


----------



## غضنفر الهنداوي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخوك الهنداوي من العراق


----------



## غضنفر الهنداوي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخوك الهنداوي من العراق


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً للجميع على مروركم الجميل وكلماتكم الطيبة ... كل عام وانتم بألف خير ...


----------



## bassel hatem (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع رائع والملف المرفق اروع


----------



## fofocom4 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر على تعبك بس لو ممكن تبعتلى رسم لدائرة Emg Amp دائرة تكبير وتقويم للاشارة الناتجة من Emg


----------



## fofocom4 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر على تعبك بس لو ممكن تبعتلى رسم لدائرة Emg Amp دائرة تكبير وتقويم للاشارة الناتجة من Emg


----------



## م ج طنطاوى (9 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you mate


----------



## مهندسة جادة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الــــــــــــــــف شــــــكـــــر


----------



## iloveEgypt (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ليك وريكرمك ربنا


----------



## iloveEgypt (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## amod (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع والافادة وننتظر منكم المزيد


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## حباشنة (8 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية على الجهود المبذولة.... معلومات دقيقة ورائعة


----------



## sh_elshnawy (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


م. شريف الشناوى


----------



## alqadi (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ادعو الله ان يجعل ذالك في ميزان حسناتك وان ينفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## dove84 (1 يونيو 2010)

عاشت ايدك على هذا المجهود الرائع وموغريبة على اهل الهندسة الطبية الابداع تحياتي


----------



## almohajer5 (4 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
اخي العزيز انا طالب دكتوراه في بولندا واعمل على هذا الجهاز فارجو منكم اخي العزيز تزويدي باي معلومه عنه
او اي مصدر عنه
مع كل الشكر والتقدير للجميع

اخوكم
عدنان راضي
بولندا


----------



## e.berakdar (23 سبتمبر 2010)

يسلمو إيديك


----------



## ربا فلسطين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله موضوع قيم ومعلومات رائعة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محارب ميلانو (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ياريت حد يفيدنا بدائرة الفلتر والقيم المطلوبة للمقاومات والمكثفات


----------



## ليدي لين (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات الوافية الكافية وعلى الرابط المفيد جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## asmaah (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع متميز جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس مصرى 2010 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## العيون الدامعة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور أستاذنا الفاضل


----------



## محمد العقابي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## mohammed.madani (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك فيك اخوي على الموضوع


----------



## مصطفى المهند (20 نوفمبر 2010)

رجاء اريد تقرير باللغة العربية عن جهاز تخطيط العضلات


----------



## محارب ميلانو (20 نوفمبر 2010)

حتى انا ابحت عن بحت باللغة العربية اذا وجدت يا ريت اعطينيه


----------



## عقيل سامي عقيل (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور على هلمعلومات ... وبارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## e.berakdar (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (3 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز حسنين كلك ابداع و حيوه ماشاء الله موضوع كلش جميل
ان شاءا لله دائما تقدم الى الامام


----------



## abdoalrhman (5 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يديك الصحه والعافيه


----------



## علاء زيداني (6 سبتمبر 2011)

فعلا موضوع رائع مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ahsaan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

ممنون عزيزي حسنين


----------



## مرام المريومة (24 أبريل 2014)

مشكوووووووور يااستاذ .. شرحك وافي جدا


----------



## dimond ston (27 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## e.ayman95 (27 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووور يامهندس:20:


----------

